# Dipl.-Ing. Elektrotechnik sucht Job (SPS Programmierung,Inbetriebnahme,Wartung)



## Luke1981 (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Betätigungsfeld, kurz zu mir:

- 28 Jahre
- Dipl.-Ing Elektrotechnik (Allgemeine ET)
- Diplomarbeit im Bereich Mikrocontroller-Programmierung (Motorsteuerung, Interface-Platine, Anbindung ans Netzwerk)
- Studienarbeit im Bereich VHDL-Entwicklung (Erweiterung des 802.11g PHY)
- 1,5 Jahre studentische Hilfskraft im Bereich C/C++-Programmierung (Schnittstellenprogrammierung, Auslesen von Messgeräten, Schrittmotoransteuerung)
- 2 Jahre studentische Hilfskraft im Bereich Messtechnik, Simulationen mit MATLAB
- zuletzt tätig als Projektingenieur (Projektabwicklung, Wartungs- & Reparaturarbeiten, Service)
- Berufserfahrung als "fertiger" Ingenieur < 1 Jahr
- Momentan 6 monatige Weiterbildung im Bereich SPS Programmierung (S7-300) , neben AWL, FUP, KOP auch S7-Graph & WinCC
- Kenntnisse in WSCAD und EPLAN P8
- gute Englischkenntnisse
- 100% Reisebereitschaft

Ich suche nach Möglichkeit im Raum NRW/Ruhrgebiet, bin aber prinzipiell weltweit flexibel. Weitere Informationen gerne nach Kontaktaufnahme per PN.

Viele Grüße,
Luke


----------



## Recruiting2011 (1 Januar 2011)

*Arbeit als SPS-Programmierer*

Hallo Luke,

ich suche händeringend SPS Programmierer in NRW mit 100% Reisebereitschaft.

Melde dich bitte unter der Nummer 0162-4419570

Sehr gerne würde ich dir bei deiner Suche helfen.

Beste Grüße

Recruiting2011


----------



## Markus (2 Januar 2011)

darf man von einem headhunter heutzutage nicht mal mehr erwarten dass er ein datum richtig lesen und interpretieren kann?


----------



## Flinn (2 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> darf man von einem headhunter heutzutage nicht mal mehr erwarten dass er ein datum richtig lesen und interpretieren kann?


 
Hmmm...
...wir könnten ihn anrufen und fragen... 

Frohes neues Jahr,
Flinn


----------



## jabba (2 Januar 2011)

@Markus

Ich erwarte von einem Headhunter eigentlich eine offizielle Antwortadresse und nicht eine Handynummer, ansonsten per PN.
Sieht für mich aus wie so'ne Visitenkarte die ich permanent am Auto habe, von wegen "Kaufe jedes Auto".


----------



## bike (2 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> darf man von einem headhunter heutzutage nicht mal mehr erwarten dass er ein datum richtig lesen und interpretieren kann?


Interpretieren bestimmt ja, doch du schreibst nichts von verstehen.
Daher hat der Herr bestimmt recht "sinnier"


Nix für ungut

bike


----------



## Corosop15 (2 Januar 2011)

Recruiting2011 schrieb:


> Sehr gerne würde ich *dir* bei *deiner Suche* helfen.


 
Ich glaube, dieser Satz sagt doch alles...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Recruiting2011 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sehr gerne würde ich dir bei deiner Suche helfen.
> ...


... vor allem in Verbindung mit 


Recruiting2011 schrieb:


> ich suche händeringend SPS Programmierer in NRW mit 100% Reisebereitschaft.



mmhh, gestern BWL-Studium abgebrochen, heute _Senior Recruiting Specialist_


----------



## Corosop15 (2 Januar 2011)

Ja Gerhard,

schon der Nickname ist geil....

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## IBFS (2 Januar 2011)

Ein Headhunter mag ja noch gehen, so er seriös sein sollte.
Aber diese ganzen Wegelagerer und Zwischenhändler sollten
endlich aufhören herumzuspammen.

Zuerst wollen sie dich für ein ........24-Portal gewinnen
und gleichzeitig sucht dieses Portal im Internet nach 
Studenten, die nebenher das Internet nach "Experten"
durchforsten. Tolle Sache und sehr effizient. Da gibt es
dann sehr wenig Karteileichen *LOL* 

Gruß

Frank


----------

